# Date With Wade



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

you guys are headed into dangerous waters. Heat are gonna sweep yall


----------



## indiana_07_pacers (Apr 16, 2004)

ok the pacers are gonna get swept by dwyane wade and the heat. seems reasonable


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we got some funny heat fans.....i think we might surprise you.....


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Let him be dillusional.

Wade _was_ my favorite player in the 2003 draft though.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

of course we aint gonna sweep you, and we are most likely not goin to be beat u, but we will defintly make it tough for you because weve played u close in our last couple of games.(considering we both make it off course)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You won't sweep us and we won't sweep you obviously...

...but alot of people think you'll destroy us....I think we'll surprise alot of you


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

My guess in Pacers in 6.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Don't over look this Heat team. I could see them putting up a huge fight and we all know upsets happen in basketball.

If it happens it should be a great series.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

We matchup too well against them. Their frontcourt has nothing on us. I don't think I'd care which team won that much though since the Heat are my second favorite.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> We matchup too well against them. Their frontcourt has nothing on us. I don't think I'd care which team won that much though since the Heat are my second favorite.


ummmmmmmmmmm

Grant is better than Foster

and JO is probably better than Odom but there arent many PFs who are better than JO

Magloire was supposed to be killing us and look at what he's done....i wouldn't sleep on our defense.....


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Grant is better than Foster


I disagree there. Foster brings the hustle and only gets outrebounded 2% of the time. Near the end of the season he was also showing some output on the offensive end.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I know Foster is a hustle guy but I'm willing to bet you've seen very little of Grant and are one of the many who just know that "he's overpaid so he sucks"


Grant has been the MVP of our series with N.O. so far...he's shut down Magloire....he shut down Yao earlier this year....Grant can hold his own....


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Grant has been the MVP of our series with N.O. so far...he's shut down Magloire....he shut down Yao earlier this year....Grant can hold his own....


Foster shut down Duncan...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> ummmmmmmmmmm
> ...


We match up way to good with you guys. Our frontcourt, bench, and coach are all better than yours, a sweep wouldn't surprise me but it's not expected. Pacers in 5.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahah a sweep?


I hope your players think the exact same thing


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

Dwayne Wade scares me because of his quickness and explosiveness. Also Foster is far better than Grant. Foster is a better rebounder and defender scorer than Grant. Grant might have him on shooting but not by much. Just the duo of Artest and O'neal put the pacers far ahead of the heat. 

Pacers in 5.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Indiana has a better chance of sweeping Miami then Miami has to beat Indiana. We have too much weapons and too much depth to lose to Miami. But in this game, anything can happen, i am just saying, Miami will be underdogs. 

Even though anything can happen, If i was a Miami fan i wouldn't be too cocky. Wade vs Artest is not a very favorable matchup for Wade. 

Couple things to consider,

A. Noone on Miami can stop Jermaine O'Neal.

B. Indiana has someone (Artest) who can stop Miami's top player (Wade). Wade has scored 15pts and 14pts in his 2 meeting against Indiana, and in his last game shooting 4-12. Far from decent and that will get you nothing besides a 4 or 5 game lose in the 2nd round.

C. Foster is very underrated. He plays strong defense, he will rebound and hustle for loose balls. Look at his PPG or whatever you guys are basing his game on, but he's much better then you think, and you'll find out in round 2.

D. Indiana is 3-0 vs Miami for a reason. And it's not because the refs blew the games or because we were lucky. We were the better team and nothing has changed.

E. Miami fans win one game by luck (Game 1) vs probably the worst team in the playoffs (With Mashburn injured and Davis not playing 100%) and blow them out in round two. What makes you so confident? You arn't even a lock to win your series yet. You won 2 homes games in a row, doesn't mean New Orleans can't do the same.

F. Our top defense and veteran head coach can dominate your offense and rookie head coach. Remember, you have STAN Van Gundy as coach, not JEFF Van Gundy. Huge difference. Don't expect to score 93pts on us on a regular basis. And trust me, if you score 81 points in any of the games vs us, you will not be anywhere near of a win.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah artest shot like 5% against the heat but the baby got the line 20 times. 3-20 one game 3-15 the other? something like that. i just remeber that crybaby getting touch foul calls which he wont get in the playoffs. the pacers are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> yeah artest shot like 5% against the heat but the baby got the line 20 times. 3-20 one game 3-15 the other? something like that. i just remeber that crybaby getting touch foul calls which he wont get in the playoffs. the pacers are in for a rude awakening.


Artest is so strong that half the time he gets hacked or fouled hard it doesn't even look like anything, so then when it actually does look like a foul, refs assume he's strong enough to hold his own. It's been talked about numerous times, Artest is great at drawing fouls but doesn't get to the line as often as he should.

I'm looking at the boxscores

game 1: Artest shot 4-20, 12-13 from the line, 20 points
game 2: Artest shot 3-16, 12-17 from the line, 18 points, 12 boards, 4 assists, 6 steals
game 3: Aretst shot 8-14, 3-4 from 3, 3-5 from the line, 7 boards, 1 assist, 1 steal, 2 blocks

So basically, if Artest's J isn't working, he'll drive to the hoop and draw fouls. If it is than he won't.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> So basically, if Artest's J isn't working, he'll drive to the hoop and draw fouls. If it is than he won't.


and that is exactly right...thats one reason Artest is such a good player. And defense wasnt even mentioned here

As for the series vs you this year, the last 2 of the games vs you were extremely close. The first one was not, but as everybody knows we were not the same team then then we are now. Anyway, I dont expect to beat the pacers in any way, but ill be happy of we keep it competitive, and I think we will steal a couple games

This boston series is so 

we will defintly give u a lot more of a challenge then them


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> and that is exactly right...thats one reason Artest is such a good player. And defense wasnt even mentioned here
> ...


What i'm scared of against Boston is that we'll become too relaxed and get a scary weke-up call against you or the hornets. This is what the playoffs are all about:sigh:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think Brian Grant is definately better than Foster. And Lamar Odom is very underrated, he's not as good as Jermaine, but he can hold his own.

Correct me if I'm off here, but will Artest really be guarding Wade? Does he ever guard point guards for that matter? Every body says he can shut down every position but I've never seen him check anyone but a 2 or 3.

Caron Butler is a good scorer and an underrated defender, and Eddie Jones can trade shots with Reggie all night.

If you go starting 5 against starting 5 this is a very very close series, and I would almost even give Miami the edge. The big difference is the bench. Simply put, Miami doesn't have one, and Indiana will win the series with their depth, but it won't be easy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I think Brian Grant is definately better than Foster. And Lamar Odom is very underrated, he's not as good as Jermaine, but he can hold his own.


That's your Piston talking



> Correct me if I'm off here, but will Artest really be guarding Wade? Does he ever guard point guards for that matter? Every body says he can shut down every position but I've never seen him check anyone but a 2 or 3.


 I doubt it, he's done it before but my guess is that he'll guard Lamar Odom, we don't really want JO going all the way out to 3-point land. Now that i think about it, Artest may guard Eddie or Wade, if he guards Odom then who will JO guard, Butler? I think it'll go something like this

Foster on Grant
JO on Odom (Bad, Bad, Bad)
Artest on Eddie
Reggie on CB4
Tinsley on Wade (sigh)



> Caron Butler is a good scorer and an underrated defender, and Eddie Jones can trade shots with Reggie all night.


Caron is a decent scorer, he is an underrated defender but he's no Artest. Eddie can trade shots with Reggie but in the 4th quarter, forget about it.




> If you go starting 5 against starting 5 this is a very very close series, and I would almost even give Miami the edge. The big difference is the bench. Simply put, Miami doesn't have one, and Indiana will win the series with their depth, but it won't be easy.


Miami does seriously need a lot of depth, and maybe an actual center to advance to the next level.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Foster on Grant
> JO on Odom (Bad, Bad, Bad)
> Artest on Eddie
> ...


that may be your matchups

this will be ours i hope

Odom will Guard Foster
Grant will guard JO
Butler will guard Artest
Jones will guard reggie
and wade vs tinsley

odom will guard Foster because Grant is a better defender, and to keep him out of foul trouble. I hope these will be the matchups at least

anyway, this is of course if we face eachother. I dont want to get overconfident and overlook our opponents (ie magic of last year)


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I think Brian Grant is definately better than Foster. And Lamar Odom is very underrated, he's not as good as Jermaine, but he can hold his own.
> 
> Correct me if I'm off here, but will Artest really be guarding Wade? Does he ever guard point guards for that matter? Every body says he can shut down every position but I've never seen him check anyone but a 2 or 3.
> ...


Dude, you must really hate the Pacers because your homer responses are really starting to make me laugh. At first when it was Detriot vs Indiana talk it was cool, i understood that you're heart talked but come on, this is getting out of control.

Their starting 5 better then our starting 5??? If you match top 10 players of each team, #1 and #2 are on our team. They can NOT stop Jermaine O'Neal. Ron Artest will do his thing of defense and mind i add he's pretty good with the ball too. 

You keep telling us about these "underrated" Miami players. They only thing you underrate is how good the Pacers are. Yes man, wake up, Indiana IS GOOD. Like it or not, but we're good. 3-0 vs Boston and 62 wins in the regular season prove it. 

You're making it sound that if Artest doesn't cover Wade then Wade will score 30 on us. He's scored 15pts once on us and the other time he's played us he's scored 14. That's FAR from scary. Whatever we did, it worked. 

Since Miami is so good, too bad they needed a last second shot by Wade to beat the banged up New Orleans in Game 1....  

It probably won't be a sweep, but it very could well be. 

Our starting 5 is better then Miami's.

Our bench is 5times better then Miami's.

Carlisle is MUCH better then Stan Van Gundy.

We have much more expierence then Miami.

All that said, i'll say Indiana wins in 5.


----------



## indiana_07_pacers (Apr 16, 2004)

i cant see miami winning a game against us. all u pacer haters atart yellin at me now but it is truw. i call a sweep:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, you must really hate the Pacers because your homer responses are really starting to make me laugh. At first when it was Detriot vs Indiana talk it was cool, i understood that you're heart talked but come on, this is getting out of control.


I really don't dislike the Pacers. All I'm doing is stating my opinions.



> Their starting 5 better then our starting 5??? If you match top 10 players of each team, #1 and #2 are on our team. They can NOT stop Jermaine O'Neal. Ron Artest will do his thing of defense and mind i add he's pretty good with the ball too.


I didn't say they were better, I said they might be, and they can definately hang with their starters. Yes, Indiana has #1 and #2, but Miami has #3, #4, #5, and #6.

Odom, Wade, EJ, and Butler can really fill it up. And they are a good defensive team. Not as good as Indy, but they hold their own.

They have been playing as well as anybody since the all-star break as they've gotten healthy.



> It probably won't be a sweep, but it very could well be.
> 
> Our starting 5 is better then Miami's.
> 
> ...


I didn't say they wouldn't win in 5. Miami has no bench and that will be their downfall. 

All I'm saying is Miami isn't Boston. Boston is a downright terrible team who has no buisness being in the playoffs. They may very well be the worst team to ever play a game in late April. Miami has rebounded from an 0-8 start fo finish at .500, I think it will be a good series. Indy could win every game, but I think Miami will at least keep those games competitive.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I really don't dislike the Pacers. All I'm doing is stating my opinions.


I get yelled at for this at the Pistons board.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

i smell another avatar bet......


pacers in 5

six if you win twice in miami


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> I didn't say they wouldn't win in 5. Miami has no bench and that will be their downfall.
> 
> All I'm saying is Miami isn't Boston. Boston is a downright terrible team who has no buisness being in the playoffs. They may very well be the worst team to ever play a game in late April. Miami has rebounded from an 0-8 start fo finish at .500, I think it will be a good series. Indy could win every game, but I think Miami will at least keep those games competitive.


Miami is MUCH better then Boston. But Indiana is MUCH Better then New Orleans and Miami stuggled against them in Game 1, blew them out in game 2 and lost to them in game 3. Far from impressive. 

When you say "I didn't say they wouldn't win in 5" doesn't make much sense either. Because based on your comparision that i understand it from, Miami has offense that can give Indy defense problems (ie Wade, Odom), that Grant is better then Jeff Foster and that their starting 5 is better then our starting 5, if all that is true like you say, i think it'd be impossible for Indiana to win in 5. Personally, i don't think Wade will be a problem. He hasn't even been a problem to NO and Baron Davis is playing at 80%. 

Miami has scored 81pts in game 1 and 71 in game 3, if their offense pulls that on Indiana, it will be a sweep.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> i smell another avatar bet......
> 
> 
> ...


I'd do it. Although the last time we did one, only 2 fans from Miami agreed on the bet and both didn't change avatars.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> When you say "I didn't say they wouldn't win in 5" doesn't make much sense either. Because based on your comparision that i understand it from, Miami has offense that can give Indy defense problems (ie Wade, Odom), that Grant is better then Jeff Foster and that their starting 5 is better then our starting 5, if all that is true like you say, i think it'd be impossible for Indiana to win in 5.


I don't think Indiana's starting 5 is definately better than Miami's, which means Miami's might be better which is what I said.

But just because Miami MAY have a better starting 5 doesn't necessarily mean they have a shot in this series. Starters aren't everything, Indiana has a far superior bench and is better coached. I'm not saying Miami is even going to win, just saying I think they will keep it competitive.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Indiana's starting 5 is definately better than Miami's, which means Miami's might be better which is what I said.
> ...


I don't think anyone has ever said that the Miami and Indiana series will be a blow out? I think everyone is expecting a hard, tuff 5 games. If we win in 6, 5 or even 4, i think everyone knows Miami will give us a run for our money.

I didn't know this whole thread was to say that in round 2 of the playoffs, Indiana won't have it easy. I don't think anyone will have it easy in round two in the NBA. I thought this thread was that Miami is a huge chance to upset the Pacers, and i think that's unlikey.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has ever said that the Miami and Indiana series will be a blow out? I think everyone is expecting a hard, tuff 5 games. If we win in 6, 5 or even 4, i think everyone knows Miami will give us a run for our money.
> ...


Fair enough. We'll leave it at that.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Fair enough. We'll leave it at that.


Us Pistons and Pacers fans are improving...


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Let him be dillusional.
> 
> Wade _was_ my favorite player in the 2003 draft though.


Yeah didnt he play for Hillman College? He really started a trend with those flip down sunglasses.......Oh wait that is Dwayne Wayne.....

But no.......Miami sweeping Indy?......C'mon man......


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers will win all four games:

Foster < Grant
Jermaine >>> Odom
Artest >>> Butler
Reggie << Jones
Tinsley < Wade
Harrington >>>>> Rafer "Skip" Alston


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah didnt he play for Hillman College? He really started a trend with those flip down sunglasses.......Oh wait that is Dwayne Wayne.....
> ...


I think Indiana is going to win the series. I said the Heat fans are dillusional for thinking Miami will sweep Indiana.


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

It is going to be tough for any team in the nba to beat the pacers in a 7 game series, let alone a sweep, and by the heat?!? that is crazy talk. I'm going to predict a 4-1 pacers take the series, with miami stealing game 3. 

starting lineup
Foster = Grant
Jermaine >>> Odom
Artest >>> Butler
Reggie < Jones
Tinsley < Wade
pacers bench >>>>>heat bench

...that's if you guys even make it to the 2nd round


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

When second round is planned to start?? ..next monday?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> When second round is planned to start?? ..next monday?


Monday at the earliest if the Heat win 4-2.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Hornets win. Series tied 2-2. 

The more and more i see Miami play, the less impressive they look. Where have all the Heat fan who were so cocky being up 2-0 go?????  

I think Miami is lucky it's only 2-2, i think Miami robbed NO in game 1, NO out played Miami and still lost. And Davis is playing like 80%.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Once again.... i repeat... where are all those cocky Heat fans????


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

interesting matchup is O'neal vs Odom.

I dont think either of them is capable of guarding the other.
O'neal will get caught for quick fouls having to guard lamar all the way from the 3 pt line, and lamar is gonna have to hack jermaine to stop him, not to mention he is foul prone.

i think it will be grant on o'neal and harrington on lamar for most of the game.
harrington should be the only one who could match with odom... artest is too short.

another intruigue is who is gonna guard dwyane... tinsley is not quick or strong enough, but again wade has been very inconsistent in the series.

miami will definately not win a game in indianapolis, and will hold the fort at home for one or maybe 2 games.

it's gonna be indiana in 5 or in 6 if miami beats new orleans tomorrow.


----------

